
Online Event Processing - migueloller
https://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3321612
======
migueloller
Recently saw Martin Kleppman's talk, "Is Kafka a Database" [1]. He pointed out
this article on the ideas he and his colleagues have been exploring on
distributed data stores. The talk and the article are great and I thought it
was worth sharing! This [2] talk also goes into more details of the thinking
behind all this.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuE6JvQE_CY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuE6JvQE_CY)

[2] [https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-database-inside-
ou...](https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-database-inside-out-with-
apache-samza/)

